# Tire valve LED lights



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

So I went to the auto parts store down the street to pick a set of those LED lights that mount on care tire valve.

I was impressed at how bright they are. I was concerned about side visability. I have reflectors on my spokes, but wanted something active. 

They came with batteries, but one set was dead, so I need to p/u some new batteries.

There are many brands out there, Tirefly being the most popular. These were just the Pep Boys house brand, but looked pretty similar to the Tireflies. You'll need a schraeder valve adapter, as these do not fit prestas.

I want to see how much battery life I get out of these. Package claims 200 hours. The lights automatically turn on when in motion and turns off when stationary. There's a cheap simple spring mechanism on the inside used to detact motion or lack of.

I'll post some pics of the wheel spinning when I get home.

I chose yellow for visibility. The other color was purple, but I thought that may be too mellow and not as bright.

All in all, not bad for $11 for the set.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

meat tooth paste said:


> So I went to the auto parts store down the street to pick a set of those LED lights that mount on care tire valve.
> 
> I was impressed at how bright they are. I was concerned about side visability. I have reflectors on my spokes, but wanted something active.
> 
> ...


Local radio shack sells the cheaper version of the tireflies for $5 or so. I use em on my cruiser bikes. They last forever. I have a set still blinking after 2 years use. The more expensive ones have a better spring mechanism and are a bit more durable, but at $5 a set I usually just replace em.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

2 years is good to hear. 

I live in mud-free and snow-free Los Angeles, so that should help them last.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I have a set still blinking after 2 years use.


I've had a set on my commuter for maybe 3 years. They still blink, but aren't very bright. Kinda like W... (Oops, wrong Board). I doubt I'll buy them again. I don't think they are bright enough, even when new, to add as much as good ol' spoke reflectors, which I also have.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Agreed,

I still keep my reflectors mounted. 

I figure at $11, they're a cheap experiment.


----------



## LamontHetland (Apr 24, 2012)

If you go to Amazon.com & search under "Sports & Outdoors" for "bicycle wheel led lights" - you'll find 'em. However...read the reviews! A lot of people are dissatisfied with them because they either do not shine bright enough under city street lights - do not show up at all - or break easily. Pretty cheesy & cheap stuff. 

How are wheel lights going to catch a driver's attention from the rear anyway? Makes no sense. You want a GOOD, bright rear light? Get one of the Planet Bike Super-flash taillights, either from your local bike shop or Amazon. 

Want a video demonstration? See 3rd link, video I shot in the basement of my apartment.:blush2:


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

LamontHetland said:


> If you go to Amazon.com & search under "Sports & Outdoors" for "bicycle wheel led lights" - you'll find 'em. However...read the reviews! A lot of people are dissatisfied with them because they either do not shine bright enough under city street lights - do not show up at all - or break easily. Pretty cheesy & cheap stuff.
> 
> How are wheel lights going to catch a driver's attention from the rear anyway? Makes no sense. You want a GOOD, bright rear light? Get one of the Planet Bike Super-flash taillights, either from your local bike shop or Amazon.
> 
> Want a video demonstration? See 3rd link, video I shot in the basement of my apartment.:blush2:


You dredge up a 9 year old thread for this crap?

Go back to your basement.


----------



## testpilot (Aug 20, 2010)

Doh!!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

tihsepa said:


> You dredge up a 9 year old thread for this crap?
> 
> Go back to your basement.


Now, be fair, tihsepa. The thread is only a little over 7 years old ;-)


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

JCavilia said:


> Now, be fair, tihsepa. The thread is only a little over 7 years old ;-)


Sorry. My calendarlator is broken.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

tihsepa said:


> You dredge up a 9 year old thread for this crap?
> 
> Go back to your basement.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to tihsepa again.


This is one of two unfortunate side effects of the measures to stop spammers.... n00bs dredging up ancient posts to make half-witted replies. The other one is n00bs replying to current threads with nonsensical replies such as "Great!" to a thread about someone's dog dying or some such thing.


----------

